# Early Ohio River smallies?



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

What's the earliest anyone gets their boat out and hits the river for smallies? I was out in mid March last year according to my log. Lot better weather last year too!


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

i'm going to hit the creek tomorrow. maybe a few days this week with the temps going up. i usually start in march.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm usually in by the middle of march also. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm on the edge of going out this Sunday, think March would be better though. Or after a string of warm weather days.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunday might not be bad, murph! Supposed to be mid 50s here in eastern ohio tomorrow. Haven't seen anything for Sunday yet. Give a report if ya go!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> What's the earliest anyone gets their boat out and hits the river for smallies? I was out in mid March last year according to my log. Lot better weather last year too!


I know of a few friends catching some right now from the shore,,,


----------

